# помогите пожалуйста узнать недостающие буквы



## cnfc (25 Фев 2012)

Здравствуйте. вот досталось в наследство. открыл, посмотрел и за ненадобностью решили продать. залез в интернет, забил фирму аккордеона, а поисковик ничего толком не выдает. присмотрелся, а там в названии не хватает последних букв. помогите пожалуйста опознать ( уж больно интересно) 
буквы такие 
CARSI...


----------



## uri (25 Фев 2012)

возможно это Carlo Carsini.старинный инструмент.


----------

